# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Ставил ли кто дома венецианскую штукатурку

## Димси

Насмотрелась в интернете фотографии о том как же выглядит декор стен при помощи венецианской штукатурки.
Итак, я лично интересуюсь тем на сколько подобный декор себя в целом оправдывает. Выскажитесь пожалуйста по этому поводу, так или иначе меня интересует в основном именно то если стоит или нет выбирать венецианскую штукатурку.

----------


## Андрея

Прямо сейчас посматриваю фотографии.
Выглядит такой декор ну просто шикарно, так что скорее всего придерживаюсь мнения что этот декор себя оправдывает.

----------


## Илияда

Венецианская штукатурка дело хорошее, очень даже.
И вот могу сказать что если вам интересно узнать о том где найти подобные предложения, то загляните [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и оцените там представленный выбор. Так или иначе скажу что именно на штукатурку STUC ACRYLIQUE PALAIS обратите внимание, для ремонта именно такую использовали.

----------


## mazan2012

Кстати, нормально смотрится

----------

